# **EVERYONE** Share your Before and After Pics!



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

I thought it would be cool if everyone posted a picture of when they first started riding and a recent riding picture so we can all see how we've improved over the years. Lol. Here are mine:

This one is when I first first started riding. I rode western way back then. This is almost 6 years ago. The mare is named Sugar who has now passed on:









Here is a picture of me now on my horse Jubilee: 









Now's your time to share!


----------



## XxXequinegrlXxX (May 24, 2008)

*BEFORE*








*AFTER*


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I'll put mine up tomorrow. I'm going to ride for the first time in around six months tomorrow, so I'm hoping I'll ride OK. And I need to find my "beginner" pictures on my mom's computer...


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

I have not seen pictures of me when I first started riding! I will have to ask my mom if she can dig some up. This is such a good topia idea! Right on Jubilee!! 

I can't wait until more people reply! What improvement by the way Jubilee! Your horse is stunning!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

FehrGroundRanch said:


> I have not seen pictures of me when I first started riding! I will have to ask my mom if she can dig some up. This is such a good topia idea! Right on Jubilee!!
> 
> I can't wait until more people reply! What improvement by the way Jubilee! Your horse is stunning!


Haha, thank you. It's quite a difference I know. In that first pic, I didn't know much at all. But its also two totally different disciplines and horses.


----------



## mell (Sep 5, 2007)

i will post some tonight when i have time to find a pic


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

I have some of when I first started riding, and then (identical poses... whoopee!) some of me a year or two ago. Don't have any recent ones yet...









^ when I first started riding









^ A couple years ago









^ when I first started riding









^ and a couple years ago


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

FutureVetGirl - Nice pics! A definite improvement.


----------



## FutureVetGirl (Aug 5, 2008)

haha... where is my improvement? (apart from the ultra stern face)

Oh... and the fact that my feet were all the way IN the stirrups, rather than at the ball of the feet.

Heh... I know I improved from the way I know I ride now (not AS bumpy... still kind of bumpy on certain horses), but I don't know what all I need to improve on. I'll try and get some pictures when I begin "leasing/renting" the horse...


----------



## BarleyBooBah (Aug 13, 2008)

_Hmmm. I don't think i have many pictures of me riding recently. I will take some for you this saturday. The only piccy of have of me at first is very bad, but hey!_


----------



## BrwnEyedGrl (Jul 4, 2008)

This is a very awesome topic. I have no digital pics of me when I was younger & riding. I have been wanting to get some copied, so I could post them on myspace. LOL. But anyway I haven't gotten one so when I get one I will post it! Everyone so far has seem to improve greatly!


----------

